# استفسار عن نوع مواسير حريق



## مهندس عاصم2 (27 مارس 2019)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم محتاج اتاكد من جودة المواسير المرفق صورها 
هي seamless schedule 40
مرفق لحضراتكم الصور
هتستخدم مع نظام fm 200 , co2


----------



## Farraj3000 (18 أكتوبر 2022)

نعم صحيح


----------

